# Rattle after timing chain replacement



## tookey71 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a 1991 4x4 with a ka24 motor. Recently i replaced the timimg chain ,sprockets,tensioner ,guides( all from napa) and had the head resurfaced and valve job done.After all this the truck started having a rattling noise (that sounds like the timing chain) at 3000 RPM's, it has gotten were it now rattles at 2k RPM'S. I blew out the orifice behind the tensioner before installing it.I installed a purlator filter and filled truck with Castrol 10w 40.Any chance that the tensioner is bad? Any other ideas?How can i check the tensioner ? How much Deflection should be on the fixed side after you turn the truck off.Besides the rattle the truck runs as smooth as it did when it was new.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the tensioner on the alt side has to be pried over against the chain and then tightend down..

it has been my experience that alot of guys overlook this step..

it allows the chain to deflect more than it should...


----------



## tookey71 (Aug 17, 2007)

i don't think i pryed the tensioner over, but just after you run the motor you can take off the oil fill top and take a screw driver and push on the fixed side of the chain and it feels tight. I'm thinking about taking the valve cover off and run the motor and try to pry on the tension guide. Still looking for answers!!!!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the tensioner is spring loaded .
so even if you do manage to push it .. it will go back to it's original positon.

the guides put the chain in its place and the tensioner just controls the deflection and rebound ..


----------



## tookey71 (Aug 17, 2007)

Prying the tensioner over is just away to verfy it's the chain making the noise.


----------



## jeeplightman (Nov 1, 2006)

I had a rattle after replacing the chain in a 1992. I took it apart again and found that the plug at the top of the hydralic tensioner had pop out. I put the old original nissan hyhdralic tensioner back on and rattle was gone.

Marc


----------



## jeeplightman (Nov 1, 2006)

I had a rattle after replacing the chain in a 1992. I took it apart again and found that the plug at the top of the hydralic tensioner had popped out. I put the old original nissan hyhdralic tensioner back on and rattle was gone.

Marc


----------



## tookey71 (Aug 17, 2007)

I took mine down today and had NAPA exchange the timing chain kit for a new kit. Started it up and everything sounds great. Only thing i seen is that the tensioner's plunger was not on the high spot on the moveable guide.


----------

